# Schools/class?



## Swampdonkeykiller (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone here know of any places for taxidermy education classes or courses (even taxidermists look in for help) in the Mid-Michigan area. Preferably in between Mt. Pleasant and Midland. Lookin to start doing a lot of my own stuff and would rather do it with someone in person. Thanks.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

*Bear Claw Taxidermy* right on M-18 between US-10 and Beaverton has a sign out advertising classes. I have no idea how good their work is or how good their instruction is either, but they are located very close to where you are looking. Good luck.


----------



## Swampdonkeykiller (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool, thank you!


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

Michigan Taxidermist Association

Education is what it is all about!


----------

